# What tea are you drinking



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What kind of tea are you drinking or did you drink last? How do you take it? What are your favorite kinds? What kind of collection have you amassed?

Me? I’m drinking a honey vanilla chamomile. I take it with cream. Like my Earl grey. It’s usually with cream and honey. Unless it’s green. Then it’s just plain. My Collection is vast.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Generally white tea, silver needles or peony being the best. Never black, very rarely green, sometimes herbal. Maybe a bit of honey (only if its herbal), but never anything else added. There's nothing better than a good white tea, and nothing worse than a strong black tea.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Started the day with:










and then drank this for the rest of the day:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I drink Earl Grey with a bit of honey. This tea preference has been passed through four generations of my family apparently.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strong with milk.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Usually green tea. My wife is quite a connoisseur on the subject, she selects what type (always leaves, no tea bags) we drink.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Assam, black, one sugar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

SarahNorthman said:


> I take it with cream.


When you say 'cream' is that the same as you'd dollop on apple pie?

Me, I prefer M&S' or Twinings' Ceylon, with milk in the morning and happy with builders' tea during the day. Chamomile with honey when I'm ill!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Salada Decaf green tea. At one time, I was heavily into loose-leaf tea snobbery, but I've gotten lazy in my decrepitude.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Jasmine Green Tea is my favorite. Earl Grey and White Tea are next, in some order. Always drink it plain and strong, nothing added.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Lapsang Souchong, unadulterated.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

The Earl of Grey.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> Lapsang Souchong, unadulterated.
> 
> View attachment 98325


I used to love Lapsang Souchong when I was younger. Now I find it is a little too intense for me. I sometimes feel the same about coffee.......old age?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I had to give up caffeine a few years ago and since then my tea drinking has become limited to decaf tea bags. I used to love drinking Ceylon and Earl Grey so much but sourcing decaf tea I am finding very difficult. It makes me sad.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

French Earl Grey


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Holden4th said:


> French Earl Grey


What's the difference?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Two cups of tea a day with caffeine, one in the morning and one at lunch, and multiple cups of caffeine free tea through the day. Black tea, no sugar and no milk. Lipton and Yorkshire brands are typically consumed. I also often drink Roiboos, which technically isn't tea, it's from a different tree. I drink it because it's not fruity and naturally with no caffeine.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Equal Exchange organic green. I usually prefer loose tea, but this is the best-tasting bagged tea (for green) that I've yet found.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

SarahNorthman said:


> What's the difference?


French earl grey has petals from flowers like roses, etc. The brand I drink has a slightly fruity flavour which I absolutely love. With plain earl grey the bergamot flavour is what stands out. I get my French Earl Grey from a chain store called T2. I don't know if it exists outside of Australia.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Cardews Nilgiri. Their Assam tips are excellent too. Beyond Earl Grey, flavoured tea is absolute anathema to me.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What does it mean when a tea says metropolitan blend?


----------



## JJF (Aug 25, 2017)

Organic oolong. Has the best effects for me. Actually useful as a Chinese medicine herb as well.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like Darjeeling. I dislike drinking hot liquids though so I usually ice it. On lazy days, I let it get room temperature first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

SarahNorthman said:


> What does it mean when a tea says metropolitan blend?


I don't know...but could it be this?

https://blog.englishteastore.com/tag/earl-grey-metropolitan/


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Green teas which I order in bulk from Asia--mostly from Japan but I also drink a lot of Chinese, Indian and Korean teas. I drink matcha once or twice a week. I have an assortment of blacks and oolongs but I go for Lapsang Souchong mostly. I also like the tea flowers that you put in the glass pots and watch them bloom. Some nice jasmine flavor if you like jasmine. No cream, milk or sugar. I never understood the concept of drinking tea if you're going to ruin it with stuff that has no business bring put in tea.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> I don't know...but could it be this?
> 
> https://blog.englishteastore.com/tag/earl-grey-metropolitan/


Yes! Exactly like that! Though I believe mine is a Cream Earl Grey.....I'd have to look though.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Rooibos, always.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

I am drink a black tea.


----------

